
Climate lawsuits are breaking new legal ground to protect the planet - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00175-5
======
planetzero
Why not sue the government of Norway while we're at it? Their entire economy
relies on oil, which contributes to Climate Change.

I really can't take environmentalists seriously, especially when nuclear
reactor technology has been impeded over the years through protests..which is
the only true solution to climate change.

Bernie Sanders also wants to outlaw Nuclear energy.

